# A3 versus S3



## sailr (Dec 8, 2016)

I have a 2016 TTS and I'm considering trading it in for either a 2018 A3 or a 2018 S3. Initially, I didn't find many differences between the A3 Premium Plus Quattro with the Technology and Sport packages, and the S3 with the Tech and S Sport packages. 

The list has grown a bit:
S3 has 292hp/280trq vs A3 220hp/258trq.
S3 0 to 60 4.6 seconds vs A3 5.8.
S3 7 speed DSG vs A3 6 speed.
S3 brakes 13.4F/12.2R vs A3 12.3F/10.7R.
S3 - magnetic ride.
S3 - quad exhaust.
S3 - S model-specific front/rear fasciae and side sills.
S3 - body color lip spoiler.
S3 steering ratio 14.3:1 vs A3 15.3:1.

A3 has a $5650 lower MSRP.



Are there any other differences?



Adding to the list as I get new information.


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

And a few minor cosmetic differences? Such as quad exhaust, rear valance, etc. That's all I can think of.


----------



## sailr (Dec 8, 2016)

I think the list is complete. I don't see any significant differences except for the engine. Same issue I had when considering the TT vs TTS....


----------



## zcspec (May 11, 2010)

sailr said:


> I think the list is complete. I don't see any significant differences except for the engine. Same issue I had when considering the TT vs TTS....


Well then, I guess you've solved your own dilemma. I'll repeat what you wrote:

*"Same issue I had when considering the TT vs TTS"*

You ended up with the TT-*S*.


----------



## willoc (Jul 21, 2015)

You have to get the S3...believe me I get stuck driving an A3 whenever mine is in for service. There is a big difference between the two. You will regret not buying the S3 !


----------



## sailr (Dec 8, 2016)

zcspec said:


> Well then, I guess you've solved your own dilemma. I'll repeat what you wrote:
> 
> *"Same issue I had when considering the TT vs TTS"*
> 
> You ended up with the TT-*S*.


Yes, the A3/S3 decision is made, but now I have to decide between the TTS and S3. Tougher decision. The A3/S3 is Audi's entry level offering. I've been told over on Audiworld that interior materials are cheaper, wind noise and road noise are more prominent, etc. I hope to test drive one tomorrow.


----------



## WhiteShadow89 (Mar 25, 2015)

sailr said:


> Yes, the A3/S3 decision is made, but now I have to decide between the TTS and S3. Tougher decision. The A3/S3 is Audi's entry level offering. I've been told over on Audiworld that interior materials are cheaper, wind noise and road noise are more prominent, etc. I hope to test drive one tomorrow.


I own a 2015 S3, and have driven the TTS. Both cars are kinda similar in their personalities/fun factor. I just find the TTS is a little more fun, a little more agile, a little quicker and etc across the board. The TTS is complaint suspension wise for driving on a daily basis. The cargo space is surprising for a car this size, but interior leg room is smaller than the S3. I am sure you can fit two adults back there, but it is tight. Plus I hate scuff marks on my car from people getting in and out. So one thing to ask yourself is do you intend on double dating, carrying 4 friends, or plan on having kids in the next few years? If this is not your daily daily and you have a more practical carnfor things like this then forget what I said haha. 

Interior wise the TTS has a nicer interior. The TTS has more lines to its interior, and the materials seem to be a little nicer. I prefer the TTS's seats, and cockpit feel. It makes sense for the TTS to have a nicer interior though as one car starts at 43.6K and the other is 52.9K. Still, the S3 has plenty of soft touch materials, and is by no means a cheap place to be. The S3 has been given praise for its interior from credible magazine publications liek C&D and M/T. I am inclined to agree. In fact interior wise I like the fact that in addition to the virtual cockpit (just wasn't available for my 2015 S3) the S3 has a pop up nav display too to break up the dash a little. The S3 also has a better sounding B&O sound system. 

Noise wise, I didn't pay much attention to one car being louder than the other really as I wasn't looking for it. So i will say the difference is minimal between the two, then again my S3 has the acoustic glass to make the interior quieter.

Just to play devils advocate what is your budget? Most TTS coupes I see on the lot are high 50's. Have you thought about the RS3? I can tell you right now that it puts both the S3 and tts in its place, and drives on a whole separate level while maintaining DD capability.


----------



## Diztek (May 27, 2004)

if the S isnt an option, id rather have a VW R than an a3.


----------



## sailr (Dec 8, 2016)

I drove the S3 yesterday. It is a very nice car. Compared to the TTS, the S3's road and exhaust noise are a little louder, the ride is a little rougher, the stereo doesn't sound as good, and the interior materials are a little cheaper. But there is only a LITTLE difference in each case. The total seat back down cargo area in the TTS is more accessible and convenient. I prefer all of the car's functions on one central virtual screen as opposed to the virtual + MMI screens in the S3. The S3 has less turbo lag from a stop, but the TTS has better throttle response after that, and the car feels faster overall. As far as handling goes, when you drive the TTS you almost feel like you are part of the car. The S3 handles well, but you don't get that same feeling of total control. I'd put the TTS in the luxury sports car category, and the S3 in the entry-level luxury sports sedan category. Pretty much sums it up. I'm going to keep the TTS.


----------



## sailr (Dec 8, 2016)

Diztek said:


> if the S isnt an option, id rather have a VW R than an a3.


After driving the GTI, which was not very comfortable, I don't think I'd want the R as a daily driver. It will be interesting to see how the new MQB GLI stacks up later this year.


----------



## alnicocunife (Feb 3, 2008)

If you are not going to really race around get the A3. I looked into the A3 vs S3 over a year ago. The S3 has more power and the Virtual Cockpit is slight different. I decided to get the A3 drive it until the warranty is out (about 18 months from now) then drive down to APR (90 miles from my house) for a stage one tune. It will have about the same power as the S3. My A3 is a quartto Prestige with every option except the 19in wheels. Since I mostly community it is great. Driving the Dragon's tail is also great, I will be heading back in two weeks.

If you have the ability do a European delivery. Great experience, Audi treats you very well and you can drive 135+ mph legally as my two teenage boys did! Well so did I.


----------



## Cannedtuna (Mar 11, 2011)

Good breakdown OP, I needed to see it summarized as I'm doing the same weigh in. I actually want to tradein my GTI for a CPO'd A3 and was on the fence about paying the extra price for a CPO'd S3. I found that the A3 will have all that I need for much lower than the S3.


----------



## Axlr8 (Apr 30, 2011)

*S3 - experienced owner*

I had a DD 2015 Audi A3 PPLS, first adopter. Sport Package, B&O, ect. After 3 years I went up to the S3, about the same package; 19inch wheels, Sport Seats, virtual cockpit. Absolutely no comparison, two different experiences. The S series is the Audi you should try to get. The ride and performance are much better and I agree with sthe other comments. It's a quieter car and the handling is more refined with the magnetic suspension. The TT is a different type of car, I like the 2 additional seats. I couldn't be happier, it's the right size and weight for the package. I've been on the Dragon curves in the old A3 with bigger models, S4 / S5 / S7 and had no issues with keeping with them. The S3 has higher limits than the A3. Next ride will be an RS3 but will wait for next re-design. Audi dealers can be restrictive on servicing tuned rides so check around with other owners on experience. Drive the two models back to back, the nice thing is you can't go wrong with either. Good Luck!:thumbup:


----------



## WhiteShadow89 (Mar 25, 2015)

Axlr8 said:


> I had a DD 2015 Audi A3 PPLS, first adopter. Sport Package, B&O, ect. After 3 years I went up to the S3, about the same package; 19inch wheels, Sport Seats, virtual cockpit. Absolutely no comparison, two different experiences. The S series is the Audi you should try to get. The ride and performance are much better and I agree with sthe other comments. It's a quieter car and the handling is more refined with the magnetic suspension. The TT is a different type of car, I like the 2 additional seats. I couldn't be happier, it's the right size and weight for the package. I've been on the Dragon curves in the old A3 with bigger models, S4 / S5 / S7 and had no issues with keeping with them. The S3 has higher limits than the A3. Next ride will be an RS3 but will wait for next re-design. Audi dealers can be restrictive on servicing tuned rides so check around with other owners on experience. Drive the two models back to back, the nice thing is you can't go wrong with either. Good Luck!:thumbup:


Can't wait for my RS3 to come in. My S3 is a great car, but the RS3 just hands it my S3 humble pie in most ways. Just need to sell my S3 now haha. I 100% agree though. The A3 is a good car, but the S3 is just on a different level in my opinion as well. If you have the money the S3 is just a more fun to drive car.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

People make it seem like an A3 can never compare to an S3. If i put a IS38 turbo on my car wouldnt it basically be as fast as a stock S3? im aware the trans is different and it has better suspension and brakes but i still feel like the A3 can be fast with basic upgrades.


----------



## Spinnetti_ (Aug 15, 2016)

MarcMiller said:


> People make it seem like an A3 can never compare to an S3. If i put a IS38 turbo on my car wouldnt it basically be as fast as a stock S3? im aware the trans is different and it has better suspension and brakes but i still feel like the A3 can be fast with basic upgrades.


Yep, just need the tune to go with it. You give up a few things and it costs more to aftermarket add up to the S3, but if you don't plan to road race it, the A3 brakes are good enough, and if you don't care about the other bits that makes the S3 "special" then the A3 is good enough. (though the S3 engine is more robust). I was going to go the A3 route, but got a good deal on an S3 with higher miles so jumped on that instead as it was cheaper in the long run.


----------



## Chaoscreature80 (Jan 19, 2013)

The S3 brakes are really nothing to write home about either... but as Spinetti said the brakes are sufficient for most drivers in either trim unless you plan on tracking the car.
You don't need a lot of power to carve canyons or get into trouble. I went with the A3 because I got (what I thought was) a good deal on CPO A3 with the Sport package.
With some good tires and very good driving lines the A3 will hold it's own just fine.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

I just really wish I could flash my car.. so much more power out of an ecu flash over my jb4. Also a dsg tune.. higher rev limiter, better launch control, remove the speed governor. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wfujay (May 6, 2013)

I got an A3 loaner when I took my 18 S3 in for its first service and I can tell you right now that I'd never even consider an A3 after owning an S3. It feels like a completely different car. Like someone else said, the Golf R would make more sense than an A3 from a price point perspective.


----------



## NYCSuits (Jan 24, 2014)

wfujay said:


> I got an A3 loaner when I took my 18 S3 in for its first service and I can tell you right now that I'd never even consider an A3 after owning an S3. It feels like a completely different car. Like someone else said, the Golf R would make more sense than an A3 from a price point perspective.


An A3 w/o sport package is a marshmallow on the road, for better or for worst depending on what you are looking for. An A3 w/ sport package (sport suspension and base seats from the S3) bridges the gap between the A3 w/o sport package and an S3. I've test driven all 3 variants when deciding which one to go with but because everyone leases these cars, finding an optioned CPO '17 or '18 (I commute 30k per year and the CPO warranty works in my favor) was nearly impossible without driving some distance. 

Though I would've loved an S3, there were only a dozen or so '17 or '18 CPO S3 listed for sale and the average price was around $40k w/ 10k miles. I was able to pick up my '18 CPO PP A3 w/ sport pkg, LEDs, and tech for $34k and under 3k miles. 

The A3s depreciate like a rock compared to the S3, so I had to go the A3 route.


----------



## sakobih (Jun 21, 2012)

I went from a 2016 golf r to an A3 (long story) and I was surprised how much punch it has. It’s not a golf r but for the price I think it’s a great car. With a stage 1 it can get close to 300 which is more than Enough for a daily. I like it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

